# Negative Cycle what to ask at review app



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi,

This is a question for anyone who has an answer 

I have just had my first IVF with a negative result. 
I have my review app at the beginning of next month and would like to be clued up on what kind of things to ask. 
I have a few questions;

Can the con's tell why a cycle has failed?

What tests can they do to see if my womb is making things worse? 
(never been looked at)

What do you think would be helpfull to ask them?

Thank you xx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Lily2k3

You questions sound good and I have just found these in an infertility book that I thought sounded helpful

Was the ovarian response good ? 
Was the endometrium receptive ? 
Was the embryo transfer easy and atraumatic ? 
Why didn’t pregnancy occur ( the million dollar question) 
Can you repeat the same treatment, or do you need to make changes before going in for your next attempt ? 
When can you go in for your next IVF cycle ?

 hun
Love
Bear
xxxx


----------

